# Cavs get Eric Snow in trade



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

Cavs get eric snow, sixers get kedric brown and kevin ollie, DONE DEAL says front of http://insidehoops.com


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Good pick up for cavs but still doesn't solve boozer problem, also why would sixers want brown/ollie?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

This is confirmed, 

http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/news/snow_040720.html

I like it, Eric Snow is an underrated player, very smart and very professional. Now we have depth at PG. Ollie and Brown weren't doing anything for the team.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Really happy with this trade. Eric comes back to play infront of the home boys... he's a solid veteran and was a team captain. Good defender and tough ballplayer. His last few years his scoring has gone up, and he is a reliable ball distributer with not a ton of turnovers. I think he is signed through 2008.

McInnis and Snow is a GREAT 1-2 PG rotation.... and that just about seals the deal on the Wagnerian move to pg. Say goodbye Wags... you're trade is now on the clock (hopefully in some sort of package for a servicable PF).

Kedrick had his shot here to show what he could do... but he seemed timid. For all his athletic ability, he rarely used it. Now, he's someone else's "potential".


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

Great trade by the Cavs


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good move for the Cavs.

Will Snow be fine backing up Mcinnis?(Cause you know mcinnis won't be fine backing up Snow)

Interestingly, you could conceivably play Mcinnis and Snow together in the backcourt. Or you could play Snow with Wagner, and let Wagner play the 2.

Hopefully the Cavs can do something to solve the hole at the 4 though.


----------



## mysteral (Jul 20, 2004)

Good move. Now, let's trade Dejuan for a good PF ! Please...


----------



## mysteral (Jul 20, 2004)

Shareef from Portland ? Why not ?


----------



## edgaraven (Jun 22, 2004)

I know that McInnis was a big reason Cleveland improved in the 2nd half last year, but I'm wondering if he might not be traded now that Snow's coming in. Wagner's looked good in the Summer league, and I could see Silas mixing up the ball-handling duties between James, Wagner, and Snow. Wagner and Snow could be used together in the backcourt sometimes a la Iverson and Snow, even.

Why do I say this? Because I could see the Cavs looking at dealing McInnis to get their PF. Here are a few ideas..

#1: McInnis + Diop to Houston for Juwan Howard.
- Howard isn't the rebounder that Boozer was, but he's a bonafide low-post threat that will help pull double-teams off of Z and open up the outside for the shooters. Houston could use a PG and some bulk behind Yao at C. 

#2: McInnis + Diop to New York for Kurt Thomas
- I have a feeling the Crawford deal won't go through. McInnis isn't quite Crawford, but he's a tall, versatile guard. Diop can get some mentoring from Mutombo in New York. KT, meanwhile, brings the toughness at PF that Cleveland could use right about now.

#3: McInnis + Diop to Indiana for Jonathan Bender
- Bender isn't the prototypical PF, but he's a skilled big man who could be useful at the 4 for Cleveland. Indiana needs some bulk up front and would love to upgrade over Tinsley at the PG spot.

#4: McInnis + Diop to Indiana for Jeff Foster + Fred Jones
- Foster's a very good rebounder who can even slide to C from time to time. He's also a good defender in the post. Give him 35 mpg, and his averages would work out to about 10 pts, 11 reb a game (not quite Boozer, but not bad). Jones is an athletic swingman who could also pair with either Snow or James in the backcourt. 

Trading Wagner for a PF is another possibility, but I think McInnis has more value now (while Wagner has more value to the Cavs, long-term).


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

Trading Diop to get a PF is stupid...that just creates another problem.

None of our bigmen are going to get traded, we our short on depth as is.


----------



## edgaraven (Jun 22, 2004)

Not sure how it's stupid when there isn't a legit PF on the squad as is. Battie is PF sized, but he plays like a C and is more comfortable in the pivot. Diop was close to being left on the expansion draft list, so it's not like the Cavs front office have thought that highly of him, anyways. Having a PF who can command some respect on offense is important to opening up the court for the Cavs. Diop isn't going to do that, and he's not going to play a lot of minutes alongside Z. I understand the issue of missing size, but the Cavs could simply re-sign Boumtje-Boumtje to take Diop's minutes, while getting a legit PF.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

But did anyone look at what we owe Eric Snow later on down the line. Seems like a great trade dumping ollie's contract and getting a defense point guard that is used to passing the ball again and again (iverson) now (lebron and Z).

But he is owed like 5 yrs 30 million left on the contract is this just a tempory stint 1 to 2 yrs then try and dump him before the big money comes.

Now if we can get a player like Keon Clark that would be real nice. If he can still play like he did in Toronto/Kings


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Good move for the Cavs...

Now, send Battie and Wagner for Moiso and Donyell Marshall...
or McInnis instead of Wagner, and Raps throw Palacio too...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

A bit expensive since Snow's deal is long, but I think he might be the kind of guy who can play into older age... he doesn't exactly rely on speed as it is, and the team should be profitable still with LeBron, who is made better buy getting to play with Snow. They're also pretty nicely set at the 1-3 slots.


----------



## Cavs Central (Jun 15, 2004)

I just hope we keep Jeff and Eric.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> Good move for the Cavs...
> 
> Now, send Battie and Wagner for Moiso and Donyell Marshall...
> or McInnis instead of Wagner, and Raps throw Palacio too...


Not sure Marshall is what we need... do we really want our power forward out at the 3 pt line jacking up bombs? Plus, we had Palacio once... no thanks. He's worse than Ollie.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> 
> 
> Not sure Marshall is what we need... do we really want our power forward out at the 3 pt line jacking up bombs? Plus, we had Palacio once... no thanks. He's worse than Ollie.


We don't need a PF who posts up... that's what Ilgauskas is for. Marshall shot 40% from 3 last season. He also grabbed 9.9 rebounds per game and blocked twice as many shots as Boozer did.

Having an outside shooter at PF would give everybody else more room to work around the basket, for Z to work and for LeBron to drive.


----------



## Spudd (Jun 20, 2004)

This is a good trade and will provide us with an excellent backup pg, but as ppl above have said, i think this is the end of wagner. With less backourt players wagner still could get time at the 2 but with 2 small pg's i think its gonna be hard to run a jeff-wags or snow-wags backourt for 2 long.
As ppl have said about getting marhsall, that would be perfect, he is a great player and altho not a great post up player he is a great 3pt shooter and a great rebounder while being a decent defender.
A starting lineup of
pg - jeff
sg - lebron
sf - jackson
pf - marshall
c - z 
would be awesome
but just 1 more thing, wat players do we have that toronto would want?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spudd</b>!
> This is a good trade and will provide us with an excellent backup pg, but as ppl above have said, i think this is the end of wagner. With less backourt players wagner still could get time at the 2 but with 2 small pg's i think its gonna be hard to run a jeff-wags or snow-wags backourt for 2 long.
> As ppl have said about getting marhsall, that would be perfect, he is a great player and altho not a great post up player he is a great 3pt shooter and a great rebounder while being a decent defender.
> A starting lineup of
> ...


Like I've suggested in this post, McInnis and Battie for Marshall, Moiso and Palacio. Or Battie and Wagner for Marshall and Moiso


----------



## mysteral (Jul 20, 2004)

Moïso ? Are you kidding ? Do you remember when he was coached by Silas (Hornets) ?

Moïso : DNP...DNP...DNP... (66 games, 2.5 PPG and 2.6 RPG in 2 years) :|

Great deal !


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> 
> 
> Like I've suggested in this post, McInnis and Battie for Marshall, Moiso and Palacio. Or Battie and Wagner for Marshall and Moiso


I dont think the Raps trade Dony just for that he's a solid 10/10 , Wagner and Tony has injuries problems and thats the last thíng the raptors need


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

But both deals end at the end of the year, so the Raptors clear about $8 mil in cap room with that deal.

They maybe looking to splash into FA next year..


----------

